# Can I Just Confirm (stc-1000)



## Pleasure Master (15/12/12)

Can I just confirm that this;

http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=3401

will work with a STC-1000 ?

cheers


----------



## Amber Fluid (15/12/12)

I am not confirming but I would say you are better off to give Ross a call and ask him directly.


----------



## NickB (15/12/12)

No, don't think they will work. Anything that works with the fridgemate has the same type of probe. Tempmate is different from memory.

Cheers


----------



## carniebrew (15/12/12)

Pleasure Master said:


> Can I just confirm that this;
> http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=3401
> will work with a STC-1000 ?


Well come on, fess up...what happened to your original temp probe? And if it's not amusing at least make something up....


----------



## QldKev (15/12/12)

Not sure if they would be ok, Ross would need to confirm. 

The one you need for a stc-1000 is a "ntc 10k", search for that on ebay. 

QldKev


----------



## Pleasure Master (15/12/12)

carniebrew said:


> Well come on, fess up...what happened to your original temp probe? And if it's not amusing at least make something up....




No, nothing happened, I'm looking into another STC-1000 for my HLT and I was going to make a thermowell and insert the above probe into it..


----------



## NickB (15/12/12)

The standard probe works fine in a thermoewell. Otherwise, use one of the mash master stainless threaded ones.

Cheers


----------

